# Is it cold where you are?



## Mike9 (May 26, 2013)

It's like 40 here and heading for the 30's - odd for Memorial Day weekend here. Rained all day too - lots of old injuries are hurting today.


----------



## El Pescador (May 26, 2013)

Sunny and 72 in San diego.


----------



## wellminded1 (May 26, 2013)

Have my heat on and my body is aching here on canada's east coast, cold and rain all day.


----------



## apicius9 (May 26, 2013)

Cold? Aehh, no. 

Stefan


----------



## Dusty (May 26, 2013)

Um, yep. But it's late autumn here.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 26, 2013)

It was nice here today (around 70 degrees), but there's rain in the forecast for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## zoze (May 26, 2013)

Supposed to be spring, feels like autumn. 10 C and rain. Forecast for the next days doesn't cheer up, neither.


----------



## mkriggen (May 26, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Cold? Aehh, no.
> 
> Stefan



:yeahthat:


----------



## pitonboy (May 26, 2013)

It's just as cold here. Must be a conincidence


----------



## Montrachet (May 26, 2013)

Expecting snow here tonite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistington (May 26, 2013)

North of Sweden : About 20°C(that's 68°F for you non-celsius people) and sun and it's been like this for 2 weeks or so. Enjoyed myself with alot of sangria and stationary grill building last weekend in the summer house. 

This is pretty odd for this month, alot of plants and trees have bloomed prematurely, makes me curse my lack of chilli plants this year.


----------



## orange (May 26, 2013)

I live in mid hudson area in NY.
It was like summer a few days ago and it became cold - had to take out fall/winter clothes again and needed to turn the heater on.
They said it's going to be in mid 80s next week.


----------



## Dream Burls (May 26, 2013)

orange said:


> I live in mid hudson area in NY.
> It was like summer a few days ago and it became cold - had to take out fall/winter clothes again and needed to turn the heater on.
> They said it's going to be in mid 80s next week.


Where about? I've got a place in Dutchess County southeast of Rheinbeck.


----------



## Mingooch (May 26, 2013)

This morning was about 48, but will warm to about 73 today, but super windy


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2013)

It has been about 50s to 70ºf here for the past week, it was up to around 90 right before that, so I am happy with the current weather.


----------



## SlapChop (May 26, 2013)

Sunny and 100*


----------



## mc2442 (May 26, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Sunny and 72 in San diego.



Down for the weekend. Great weather as always! No May grey.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 26, 2013)

Sunny and mid 70's, but did get down to 33 Friday night. Way cold for here this time of year


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 26, 2013)

mc2442 said:


> Down for the weekend. Great weather as always! No May grey.


yeah, but soon it'll be June gloom.


----------



## mc2442 (May 26, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> yeah, but soon it'll be June gloom.



Still some of the best weather on earth. I don't miss seasons.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 26, 2013)

About 18 Celsius here, which is pretty hot for this time of the year and makes working in a kitchen extra sucky


----------



## ecchef (May 26, 2013)

Freezing. :clown:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 26, 2013)

Mike9, we had that same weather front earlier this week. Got used to it being below 40degrees outside, but on mon., tues. it was just over 50 and very cold feeling. Just a weird front, I mean REALLY WEIRD!!!.


----------



## Benuser (May 27, 2013)

Last days, 24hours average some 7 Centigrade below normal, day maximum just above 10 instead of 18C.


----------

